# Hello World! I <3 Forex



## Lemoonjuice (10 August 2016)

Hey everyone!

I signed up to AussieStock a while ago but have just recently been reading posts.

I have been trading FX for 5 years now and feel I am damn good at what I do.

Over the years I have been searching for Australian FX traders but it never crossed my mind to come here ...  the most obvious place to find fello aussies!!


A small tip for anyone who is trying to venture into Forex.   Add to winners to unlock exponential gainz!   


Is there many people here who are trading FX?  Winning FX?  I would love to share my knowledge and trade setups!

Thanks,   Chuck.Aus


----------



## CanOz (10 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I signed up to AussieStock a while ago but have just recently been reading posts.
> 
> ...




Hey Chuck, welcome to ASF. Tell us some more about your strategies. There are a few of us here that trade FX on and off....i've been developing systems to trade various markets and FX is the most difficult for intra-day that i have found. None of my strategies work very well on FX, i suspect because of the ever changing nature of FX.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Hey Chuck, welcome to ASF. Tell us some more about your strategies. There are a few of us here that trade FX on and off....i've been developing systems to trade various markets and FX is the most difficult for intra-day that i have found. None of my strategies work very well on FX, i suspect because of the ever changing nature of FX.




Hey CanOz,  Thanks for the reply.

My strategy..

Its  multi strategy, multi timeframe.   Candles are my language.

To make things as simple as possible at first glance it goes like this.

1 = Long term.   I scalp day to day while "Building" long term accounts.  I move stops to +1 pip on my best entries and log out. (Create a new game account)  *Long term account created, scalped the entry*

2 = Hourly Wage.   I scalp my hourly wage on the 1min , 5min , 60min charts while targeting stop out zones and liquidity areas, reading each candle close as TRUE strength / weakness of the winning team. (Candle closes are the only thing that the market cannot hide from you. Once closed, its locked for the world to see)
Candles are the true language to world wide manipulation and control.

3 = Adding to winners.   Add to winners to unlock exponential growths on your account.  I can make a winning trade 160x bigger then its opening size, while keeping stops at +1 pip the whole time.

Losing trade = 1-2 entries.   Meh losing.
Winning trade = 10-20 + entries Boom winning!!!


I am all about market control and manipulation as I am a 100% self taught trader from the charts and price action. The way I see it, the winners do not need to lose, as once the "rules" or "control" has been broker or lost then its clear its time to take profit and sleep.

One thing I refer to all the time when teaching people is "google.com warriors" .  Google will teach you how to press each button and what each tool does but it does not actually teach you how to win.


"The best entry will be when someone is losing money"

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Modest (10 August 2016)

How much for your platinum subscription package?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 August 2016)

Modest said:


> How much for your platinum subscription package?




hhaha!!

I am not here to advertise training or anything, was just looking for other traders who are doing what I am doing.


----------



## Modest (10 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> hhaha!!
> 
> I am not here to advertise training or anything, was just looking for other traders who are doing what I am doing.




Haha I couldn't resist!

Welcome aboard Lemonjuicy and I look forward to reading your stuff on here.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 August 2016)

Modest said:


> Haha I couldn't resist!
> 
> Welcome aboard Lemonjuicy and I look forward to reading your stuff on here.




Thanks.


One of the topics in the forums here is "Why did AUD go up with rate cut"

The same thing happened about a year ago and i was fully prepared for it.
This is my current build of "Long Terms"
I have taken profit intra day over 100x now.

https://gyazo.com/02a794519b14727179d3129adf761ea2    <- 1hourly chart.  Lowest entry is the rate cut.

https://gyazo.com/a39fee2edc75bd2683651dc265e47439   <-  1min chart.  Right after rate cut.  As you can see the price went against me for about 2 pips.  Accuracy is the key. 


Current sentiment is 80% people are shorting AUD, to me that says 80% more profit in my bank while I add to longs and target stop out zones.  Destroy the world.


:-D


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 August 2016)

How to Forex.

3 pictures for the whole game.   GBPAUD - 1min candles.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/tradingview/snapshots/j/jn5BIswO.png

https://s3.amazonaws.com/tradingview/snapshots/u/UhnGrNgz.png

https://gyazo.com/7ad466e1492cc2a741ef37d050a9770c   Accuracy.


----------



## CanOz (11 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> How to Forex.
> 
> 3 pictures for the whole game.   GBPAUD - 1min candles.
> 
> ...




Lemoonjuice, can you post the charts using the image post function, makes it a little quicker to view


----------



## Lemoonjuice (11 August 2016)

GBPAUD.

5min chart.

I run this template,  look for chart control and manipulation at my lines.

Every breakout on Every Forex pair respects my yellow line of death.  Win 100 trades, lose 1 when it breaks.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (11 August 2016)

Control till broken.





Adding to winners for exponential growth, while hedging the bottoms at a growing 10% rate.





automated strategy based on the above pictures.





--


AUDCAD, Retail Positioning = 93% are short.  Dafuq?  Extreme




Add to longs, target stops, destroy the world.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (19 August 2016)

*Over bought / Sold*

When a Base currency like AUD becomes over sold against all other currencies at the same time the chances of a slight reversal / bounce increases.


My alarm triggered here for AUD.



I then zoomed in and found a few 5min candle confirmations to enter with highest % of winning.




Now AUD is back inside the area it should be.

Easy Cash.  Instant Cash.


Chuck.Aus


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

I also enjoy trading shorter timeframes, i tend to hang around the 15m 1hr charts and look for my set ups there, i like your yellow line of death lol.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)

SHORT -  AUDUSD.

Shorting till liquidity / stop out zone is triggered.

This might be a new low, even by 1 pip.


60min Chart shows rejection candle.



--

Volume shows Bulls are TRAPPED!   The FX Market is all about Maximum Pain.  #Bulls Getting ReKt
Target Stop Zones!  Hold till down trend rules break / show weakness.




GAME PLAN.
Add to winners for MAXIMUM GAINZ.   *Move SL to +1pip* Always wear protection

A losing trade = 1-2 trades.  Meh... losing.
A winning trade = 10-20-30 trades   BOOM WINNING!!

Identify trend,  Add to trend!
Identify Break of down trend rules, Defend rules! Add to trend!

Hitting bullish stop zones?  Double Shorts! Bomb the chart.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)

*Do you even FOREX?!*

Do you even FOREX?!


1min Chart.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)

After the low was broken by 0.1 pip the chart reversed and started to hit my +1 pip Stop Loss's.
Only the best entries will survive, the rest will close and free up used equity.


Once the "Up Trend Rules"  BROKE!!!

ITS GAME ON!!  ADD TO WINNERS!  BOMB THE CHART.  START THE DOWN TREND PRESSURE AGAIN.


Current Short Count.   9 with stops at +1 pip.   2 with no SL covered.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)

How to read candles.

Apply "Maximum Pain" Because that = "Maximum Profit"

60min Chart


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)

1min trend broke up again...  as it does.. predictable.

Repeat.



Weakness = BOMB IT!



Results of bombing.




Do you even FOREX?!
Chuck.Aus


----------



## Lemoonjuice (23 August 2016)




----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

After about 20 hours of accumulation the bulls are feeling the pain.

5min chart is showing weakness in support trend.

Open 1min chart and bomb each "Lower High" in defense of the trend and add multiple trades with stops in profit!

Rinse Repeat  till control is lost.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Portion profit to be taken any second now.

Do you even bomb the market?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Portion profits taken.  All profit is good profit.




Re entry about to trigger.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Portion short profits closed.
Small longs opened.

do you even forex?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Closing major short profits now.

I will re short when someone loses money.

*When a High is Broken*

Holding longs till then,  will move stops to +1 pip when its possible


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Risking it now.

I am hedging my short positions with longs.

Currently 90% Long.   100% Short

If price drops from here, I should be given a chance later in the day to close my longs for +1 pip.  No loss. 



--
--


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Closing long hedges earlier then expected for a tiny profit of 3 pips.

The market looks to be about to breakdown.

My shorts have stops in profit at +1 pip.  No risk.


Adding to shorts at the same time.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

BOOM HEADSHOT.

Do you even Forex?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

The life of  Live Chat supporters.



-
-


----------



## Lemoonjuice (24 August 2016)

Another successful bombing.

There is only one way to go now...  Down down down prices are down!!!

Keep accepting portion profits as the price tanks.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

Good morning world!!

Juts woke up after taking a great profit before sleep.

took my first short.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)




----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)




----------



## cynic (25 August 2016)

Glad to know that I am not the only one burning the midnight oil.

I have been watching a couple of forex pairs in recent weeks, and am surprised at the lack of range in the shorter timeframes.

In your experience Lemoonjuice, is this normal, or have there been changes to the typical price behaviours over the years you've been trading?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Glad to know that I am not the only one burning the midnight oil.
> 
> I have been watching a couple of forex pairs in recent weeks, and am surprised at the lack of range in the shorter timeframes.
> 
> In your experience Lemoonjuice, is this normal, or have there been changes to the typical price behaviours over the years you've been trading?





Hey,

It all depends on what symbol you are trading. I have just adapted to it i think, can hardly even notice it now as every day is a new day, Just play what I see.

AUDUSD moves like 5 pips, might not seem like much for some but to me its all about pure accuracy.
GBPAUD moves about 20 pips



Forever student in forever changing market


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

Think about it like this.

I can give you 

98% guarantee that I will win 5 pips.
50% chance to win 25 pips

Which lottery ticket would prefer?

Go hard take the 5


----------



## cynic (25 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Think about it like this.
> 
> I can give you
> 
> ...




0.98 Ã— 5 = 4.9

0.5 Ã—  25 =12.5

I would need to know how much loss is taken on losing trades in each scenario before finalising my decision.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

The way I trade outlays the loss.

I win 30+ trades in a row before losing one for minimal pips, maximum loss is about 12 pips and then i stop trading for a few hours or the till the next day as i consider the market has "Lost Control".

198 pips in this picture.
you can see my minimal loss's

Also a few very tiny wins,  they are when my stops in profit get triggered.  
Protection before everything. 
Live to fight another day.


Also on top of that,  when the market is trending and pushing out stop zones i tend to hold and build more entries into the market.  

I have entries open that are 200+ pips still running.  Multiple strategy, multiple timeframes.


----------



## cynic (25 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> The way I trade outlays the loss.
> 
> I win 30+ trades in a row before losing one for minimal pips, maximum loss is about 12 pips and then i stop trading for a few hours or the till the next day as i consider the market has "Lost Control".
> 
> ...



If it's working for you that's, great.

No doubt, you've worked out a thing or two about monitoring and managing net exposure across your account/s.

With your open trades that are running profits, do you carry these over the weekends?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

cynic said:


> If it's working for you that's, great.
> 
> No doubt, you've worked out a thing or two about monitoring and managing net exposure across your account/s.
> 
> With your open trades that are running profits, do you carry these over the weekends?





If they are a great deal in profit I will,  

I aim to build one long term trade into the market per day and then print my hourly wage as it happens.


These longs on AUDUSD I held for a good 2 weeks.  In between holding those i took profit on 100x more.

"Build long term accounts while printing hourly wage as anything can happen"


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

When playing the Forex game, the easiest profits come from  Strong vs Weak pairs.

Or combining an Over bought currency base 'vs a Oversold currency base.

This picture below is that exact thing,  Overbought USDollar   'vs   Oversold  AUD$


Shows all AUD and USD pairs.   When each reach critical points...  Activate easy mode and print money.  Print free money.



Easy mode vs Hard mode.

Everything in between those zones is just a waste of trading time and is way harder then it should be.
Wait for the correct times and bomb the market with all your force.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

GBPAUD
1min chart

Profits taken.   Long triggered  




60min chart showing death plumet


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

So when you are wrong you can see it.

Can see this, I never closed my long out for "Instant Pips".  
I held and was being greedy attempting to gain more pips.

Have the perfect chance to close for 10-15 pips which would be a great hourly wage.
Instead I closed out for a small loss when price came back to my entry area.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

Its that time of night.

Game Time!!!!

Objective,  how many shorts can you add into this breakout before it reverses and loses control.

I have the top pip on the last wave shorted for a Stop Loss level of 7.8 pips.
I have added +2 shorts in on the 1min chart.

My current count = 2 shorts with stops in profit.  1 short with a 13 pip stop loss.


I am posting this before any moves happen.
Pictures come first!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (25 August 2016)

Was just taken out for +1.3 pips on an up swing,  re shorted wit ha 3.5 pip STOP LOSS.


How big would you bet?

Example. 

3.5 pip   @    5 lots = $50 per pip. = $175 loss. (add spread and commissions = $200)


Reward??  45pips+     @ $200 loss  =  $2,200     1:10

Once this trade is roaring in profit I will ADD MORE !!! !






3.5pip SL and 6.5pip SL.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (27 August 2016)

AUDUSD - Example of an instant rich move.

I made just over 600% profits on my Game Account.

This is what the end game chart looks like.
I am now starting to long the bottom as its clearly over sold.

Current count is 100% short.  35% long.


-
-

Starting add more trades as my first entries has stops in profit = no risk. Add risk once trades are protected!


-
-

cTrader has the "Double" position button, it doubles your open position and averages it out on the chart
As you can see in this picture my "Entry Dot" the time at which the trade as placed..  is currently floating lowing showing that I have doubled that entry.



-
-

This picture is when I activate  "Instant Rich Mode"
I have doubled my doubled trades...  Exponential Growth or lose floating profit not accepted yet.
Example = 1 - 2 - 4 - 8 - 16 - 32 - 64 - 128   <- Double your initial entry making it 128x bigger then you opening lot size.  Exponential Growth 101 for Max Gainzz and isntant rich.


-
-

This is Doubling my Doubles once again with a Stop Loss IN PROFIT that is  1.7pips away from current price.

This trade is now 32x bigger then the price I opened it.
Lets calculate that.

If $5 per pip is your opening lot size
32x = $160 per pip.  x 15 pips = $2,400.   And this whole time your stoips are in profit only risking profit you have not locked yet.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (27 August 2016)




----------



## Lemoonjuice (27 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Was just taken out for +1.3 pips on an up swing,  re shorted wit ha 3.5 pip STOP LOSS.
> 
> 
> How big would you bet?
> ...






The AUDUSD move that happened is what I wanted this GBPAUD move to look like.

So to recap on that GBPAUD, I lost one trade for a few pips and everything else was taken out for +1pip breakeven when i move my stops into profit.  Never let a winning trade turn into a losing trade and only add to winning ideas / trades once you have moved stops loss's to profit.

Once your SL is locked on the map, you have no '$$ equity' RISK.   So open a new trade and risk some $ on 1 position.


---

On the AUDUSD breakout I managed to open 8 Single Short and Double Three of them for 4x, 16x and 16x.
While doing this I had my SL at least 1.7 - 2.5 pips in profit at all times to allow for slippage and commissions.  Some trades might close for -0.5 pips with slippage so allow for that.


To put this into perspective lets do some Math.

If a 16x trade gives you 10 pips, compared to your initial position size that is really 160 pips profit or breakeven risk

RISK: Reward ->  1:160   for 10 pips.  


After years of trading on the markets and trying all different styles and techniques I have been doing this for over 3 years now.

Years of   then one day I discovered this "Adding to winners" and applied to a 1min chart after a China news release had surprised AUD strength. Within 45mins I had added 20x more positions into the market and was making more money then i ever thought possible.  Within 2 hours I had turned my $450 account into $6,800.

The only thing I had on my chart was an aggressive uptrend line on the 1min candles.

That was the day I realised how the market is actually moving, the winning team is loading in exponential amounts of positions using floating profit as risk and averaging it out per entry, so worst case scenario is breakeven. No loss.


The Maximum I have ever managed to get a position is 160x and I nearly blew it, I took 7 pips from that trade. 
7x160 =  1,120 pips from my initial position size.




This is how you Forex!
This is the secret to Instant Rich.
This is life.

Chuck.Aus


----------



## cynic (27 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> ...
> 
> Once your SL is locked on the map, you have no '$$ equity' RISK.   So open a new trade and risk some $ on 1 position.
> ...




What you seem to be describing throughout your posts is a pyramid style approach where one increases exposure in the direction of the market trend.

Such strategies greatly depend on a continuous market and surety of counterparty performance.

The synthetic nature of the retail forex market allows significantly higher counterparty risk than markets that are traded through a regulated exchange. The practice of "stop harvesting" by unscrupulous counterparties and/or liquidity providers, would prove to be a significant impediment to anyone trading any stategy so heavily dependant on stop orders.

The highly liquid nature of a market, may give some the false impression that it never gaps, however, the truth is that gaps, whilst they  may be less probable, are still entirely possible!

Events of recent years serve as stark reminders of the capacity for highly liquid financial markets to unexpectedly gap and/or become illiquid.

Forgive me for feeling the need to ask lemoonjuice, but can you confirm that these trades are on a live account where real $$ are at stake?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (28 August 2016)

Of course there could be gaps, there has to be some flaw in the strategy you can pick on.

The FX is very liquid especially with hft algos which make smaller pips very easy to gain, most gaps happen during the rollover period or scheduled news releases which both you do not trade.

The 1min charts might have smaller gaps but nothing makes it over the 1pip level they are mostly 0.7

I am not here to prove anything i just simply wanted to show what I am doing and how I do it. Everyone has their own way of making money from the markets and this is mine. 
Maybe there is others out there doing the same as me.


Did you mention you do not trade Forex?


----------



## cynic (28 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Of course there could be gaps, there has to be some flaw in the strategy you can pick on.
> 
> The FX is very liquid especially with hft algos which make smaller pips very easy to gain, most gaps happen during the rollover period or scheduled news releases which both you do not trade.
> 
> ...



Have you noticed how your story seems to have changed in this post?

By the way, last night I experienced 28 pips positive slippage on a limit order on one of the major currency pairs!

And it did not occur during the rollover period.


----------



## cynic (28 August 2016)

Correction to my last post: insert "Friday" between the words "last" and "night".


----------



## Lemoonjuice (28 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Have you noticed how your story seems to have changed in this post?




What do you mean my story has changed.

Do you have a problem? 

If you are trying to have a go at me for something i am mighty confused


----------



## cynic (28 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> What do you mean my story has changed.
> 
> Do you have a problem?
> 
> If you are trying to have a go at me for something i am mighty confused



My main concern is that readers of your posts may get a highly unrealistic impression of forex trading and its associated risks.

Hence my reason for questioning the increasingly dubious claims being made within this thread.


----------



## minwa (29 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> The FX is very liquid especially with hft algos which make smaller pips very easy to gain, most gaps happen during the rollover period or scheduled news releases which both you do not trade.




HFT trades on the interbank level, unless you are trading via a FX prime broker, which you are not from your leverage, HFT has no effect on your liquidity. You are trading in your retail broker's liquidity pool which is why leveraging up you will be at their mercy.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

Hello World!

I am having one of those months.


-


-


-


----------



## minwa (14 October 2016)

Hi Lemoonjuice can you help me clear a few things up because at the moment I can't make any sense and am agreeing with cynic:



cynic said:


> My main concern is that readers of your posts may get a highly unrealistic impression of forex trading and its associated risks.
> 
> Hence my reason for questioning the increasingly dubious claims being made within this thread.




The equity return chart you just posted shows the start is around August 2016, which also happens to be the time of the creation of this thread. You mentioned you've been trading for 5 years. How come it only goes back 2 months ? I'm sure you've changed brokers over the period but surely you must have a longer history than August '16..the chart says 0.00% in August so it was created at that time.  

I'm eyeballing roughly the drawdown in October, from about 450% to 200% in a day. Surely this must not be your real main account to have suffered this kind of drawdown in such a short period ? If you're trading full time I am thinking you at least have $100k in there, for it to be halved in a day is a bit distressful.

It is a bit misleading to post curves from "play/bet the farm" accounts (live or demo) with such a history and high leverage without stating so. One can open 2 or more accounts (demo or live) and crazy leverage them 1 going long, other going short for a short period to get such returns.

It is very easy in forex to put all these questions to rest by simply linking your account to a myfxbook or similar (there are quite a few in forex) with a long history of verified trading returns because just posting a short time period's trading with wild swings in account equity is only get you more "cynical" responses.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

Hey,

Look I understand all your questions and thoughts how about this might just be fake attention seeking or something, at least thats what it sounds like you are saying.


In a few previous posts i have explained everything about my accounts and how I play them.

I create new accounts on a monthly basis so that i can "build" them into longer term trading accounts while scalping and printing money in between.   I call them game accounts, as you can see in this picture on gbpaud I have some trades are are roaring into profit, this will allow me to log out of the account and create a new "game account" to play on while the longer term positions make me money.

This account is a GBPAUD account and the other posts in this thread are related to AUDUSD trades, this is why i started playing on the account when it was time.

At any one time I can have 5 Game Accounts waiting to be played on which i create in advance.
Currently I have 30+ Longerterm accounts that might be holding 3-5+ open positions each gaining daily swap and i have closed out multiple positions intra day while building these accounts.



You mentioned opening 2 demo account and going long or short on either of them hoping for the best gains,  If you notice the first picture i just post there is 900+ shorts closed on the chart over a 40 day period which is giving me around 14,000 pips average profit.    This clearly shows that i am not doing what you just said.



Yes these results might look extreme, but the whole Forex game is extreme if you know how to play properly.
I am just sharing what I am doing with pictures for proof and hopefully it might spark some lightbulbs in other traders who can also start printing money every second of the day.


----------



## cynic (14 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Hey,
> 
> Look I understand all your questions and thoughts how about this might just be fake attention seeking or something, at least thats what it sounds like you are saying.
> ...
> ...




Spoken like a true salesman! Caveat emptor! (i.e. Buyer beware!)


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

cynic said:


> Spoken like a true salesman! Caveat emptor! (i.e. Buyer beware!)




If you just send your Credit card details to my email account we can get straight into the product.

Please make sure you attach photo ID and a current electricity bill and please do not forgot the security code on the back of your credit card.


----------



## Modest (14 October 2016)




----------



## Porper (14 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> If you just send your Credit card details to my email account we can get straight into the product.




I can't find your email account on here. 

If you provide your name and address in Nigeria, I'll send the $10,000 via PayPal.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

Porper said:


> I can't find your email account on here.
> 
> If you provide your name and address in Nigeria, I'll send the $10,000 via PayPal.





Sorry about that, my information is as follows.

John of Ark,  from 420 Marjane Avenue.   Funding4Drugs@LegitNigeria.com

Or alternatively you could contact my brother, he is much better at is job.





Edit:

PS, We will not accept anything over $999 in Australia paypal accounts due to new regulations. Anything over $1,000 needs proof of identity in the account.
Hope you understand privacy is a must with these types of transactions.


----------



## mjim (14 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Sorry about that, my information is as follows.
> 
> John of Ark,  from 420 Marjane Avenue.   Funding4Drugs@LegitNigeria.com
> 
> ...




Lemonjuice  ...Keeping all this  aside so , could you please clarify is all this real money a/c?  If it is Great! if not please be clear and upfront about it becasue I am sure you know fills and psychology changes with real money!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

mjim said:


> Lemonjuice  ...Keeping all this  aside so , could you please clarify is all this real money a/c?  If it is Great! if not please be clear and upfront about it becasue I am sure you know fills and psychology changes with real money!




Sorry,

Yes it is real.

I just closed major profits on GBPAUD.  Looking to re enter in about 5 hours.


----------



## cynic (14 October 2016)

Like the Queen in Lewis Caroll's literary masterpiece, there've been times I have believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast.

Much as I would like to be able to accept certain assurances on face value, this thread has unfortunately exceeded my quota of pre- breakfast impossible beliefs for many years to come!

If the claims being made within this thread could somehow be substantiated, I will happily recant and offer an heartfelt apology.

However, at present,  I am sincerely doubtful that an apology will ever be necessary.

Lemoonjuice, if you are able, I invite you to prove my cynicism to be unwarranted!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

http://www.myfxbook.com/members/ChucksForex/beast-within/1823046


This is the account linked into myfxbook,  the percentages are different, not sure why.  You can tell by the equity curves its the same account.

14,000 manual pips this month.  

You better wait till tomorrow breakfast before replying.


----------



## cynic (14 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> http://www.myfxbook.com/members/ChucksForex/beast-within/1823046
> 
> 
> This is the account linked into myfxbook,  the percentages are different, not sure why.  You can tell by the equity curves its the same account.
> ...




Thanks for that, it was most helpful. One further question, are all of your live fx accounts represented?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (14 October 2016)

Clearly it is only that one.

I create new 'Game accounts every few weeks or months as i manage to turn them into a longterm position accounts.

As you can see in the above pictures, I am holding 3-4 longer term positions, while printing money on 900+ other positions.

You can believe me or not, it does not matter in the end. I will wake up tomorrow and keep on piping. 
Within a 1,000 pip monthly move there is 100,000 pips on the 1min charts.

Below is my Deal Map.  Closed positions on some of the GBP pairs during this month.


----------



## cynic (14 October 2016)

Thanks for that lemoonjuice. I am partially satisfied by your responses (although not quite fully convinced). 

At this point I am willing to offer a provisional apology and recantation based on the presumption that you do not hold an account or account/s that achieved  losses commensurate to the profits on the account you've disclosed.


----------



## cynic (15 October 2016)

cynic said:


> Thanks for that lemoonjuice. I am partially satisfied by your responses (although not quite fully convinced).
> 
> At this point I am willing to offer a provisional apology and recantation based on the presumption that you do not hold an account or account/s that achieved  losses commensurate to the profits on the account you've disclosed.




After further examination of the account linked by myfxbook, I note that the open positions are not being disclosed!

Are these undisclosed positions being marked to market and counted into the overall performance?

If they are great! 

If not, then even relatively unskilled amateurs could easily generate phenomenal realised profits whilst accumulating commensurate unrealised losses, thereby creating an illusory impression of trading mastery!!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

Open positions at time of reading message.

+4597
-157 pips




Next?


----------



## minwa (15 October 2016)

Thanks Lemoonjuice for that..that's a good start on establishing credibility, as long as that account is traded for a few more months and still maintaining good positive results to show that it's not just a short term "lottery trade type" exponential leveraged growth. My only problem is the halving of the account in what seems like a day or two. Not for most people to tolerate but if you're fine with it then all good.

Seeing as you haven't linked any longer time accounts - I can't take anything with only 2 months worth of results seriously - 6-9 months on the other hand is a different story if the curve continues like that (doesn't have to be that high of course but just the slope and direction of the curve). 

Alternatively seeing as you create a new account monthly - link it to myfxbook whenever a new account is made starting at 0% and let us real time follow it (you can hide your positions). It's not much work, a few minutes every month to link it up.


----------



## cynic (15 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Open positions at time of reading message.
> 
> View attachment 68427
> 
> ...



Cool! Thankyou and well done! I shall continue reading your thread with interest and henceforth quarantine my scepticism.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

Over my years of playing the fx game there is one thing that has never failed me.

This is my hourly wage, I have an indicator that tells me how much i am making per hour while i have been logged in.

Number rule, Print money! Just take profit and re enter with 3-5 positions.  Keep on playing the game and keep on printing.


I am looking at 6x pairs on 60min charts and then GBP has 3 screens worth of timeframes to get the best picture of the GBP strength.

Then i place trades on the 1min charts taking profit all the time.




The less pips you take per trade, the higher the win %%%% rate.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

cynic said:


> Cool! Thankyou and well done! I shall continue reading your thread with interest and henceforth quarantine my scepticism.




Thank you!!

:dance:


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

What do you trade?  or what is your background?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

minwa said:


> Thanks Lemoonjuice for that..that's a good start on establishing credibility, as long as that account is traded for a few more months and still maintaining good positive results to show that it's not just a short term "lottery trade type" exponential leveraged growth. My only problem is the halving of the account in what seems like a day or two. Not for most people to tolerate but if you're fine with it then all good.
> 
> Seeing as you haven't linked any longer time accounts - I can't take anything with only 2 months worth of results seriously - 6-9 months on the other hand is a different story if the curve continues like that (doesn't have to be that high of course but just the slope and direction of the curve).
> 
> Alternatively seeing as you create a new account monthly - link it to myfxbook whenever a new account is made starting at 0% and let us real time follow it (you can hide your positions). It's not much work, a few minutes every month to link it up.




The way i play the game is a little different, so as most people see it like you with the halving of the account, I see it as i was up 400% in 2weeks it was time to gamble some of my profits to activate exponential growths.

I failed.

Second attempt at turning epic gains on, nailed it   +2296% right now looking.

The account is the risk, exponential gainz is the reward.



Thank you.


----------



## cynic (15 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> What do you trade?  or what is your background?




The DAX is my nemesis of choice. In recent months I have been dabbling with the EUR/USD also. The resultant profits have certainly been worthwhile, but not as phenomenal as yours.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (15 October 2016)

This is how my week finished.

Closing out multiple losing positions before the week finished to lower risk of market opening gaps and account wreckage.
This cost me 24% of what i have made this week, putting me at an ending price of 129% gain from last weeks equity.


----------



## Roller_1 (15 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> This is how my week finished.
> 
> Closing out multiple losing positions before the week finished to lower risk of market opening gaps and account wreckage.
> This cost me 24% of what i have made this week, putting me at an ending price of 129% gain from last weeks equity.
> ...




Hi Lemonjuice

What sort of $$$ figures are you talking here?? 3,4,5,6?


----------



## minwa (15 October 2016)

minwa said:


> as long as that account is traded for a few more months and still maintaining good positive results to show that it's not just a short term "lottery trade type" exponential leveraged growth.




I guess not..the link is closed off now. 



Roller_1 said:


> Hi Lemonjuice
> 
> What sort of $$$ figures are you talking here?? 3,4,5,6?




$ amount pretty irrelevant, he said the account is his whole risk size so it could only be I'm guessing 1-5% of his whole trading capital.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (16 October 2016)

minwa said:


> I guess not..the link is closed off now.
> 
> 
> 
> $ amount pretty irrelevant, he said the account is his whole risk size so it could only be I'm guessing 1-5% of his whole trading capital.





Hey, I did close the link yeah.  I plan to create a new account this week as you suggested.  
I have already taken 50% out of this account and now it is going to be a "Long Term Account".   There is 6 positions currently open.

I will upload a fresh account sometime this week once i get pumping!

My profit can average between $100-$300 an hour over a 14 hour trading day.

This hourly wage does not include any longer term accounts or lucky instant profit moves.
This is just a constant income based on scalping profits in the volatile market.


By creating a new "Game Account" it lowers my overall risk of over trading / over leveraging my account into the market.  Keeping my longer term positions safe and locked on the map without me touching or breaking them.

This is my open positions i am leaving on the account for "Long Term"
Time to build a fresh account.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (16 October 2016)

minwa said:


> I guess not..the link is closed off now.




https://www.myfxbook.com/members/ChucksForex/beast-within/1823046

Active again, just note there will be limited trading on this account now that it is a longterm account.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (16 October 2016)

Being a scalper i can determine my own hourly wage by closing out positions as needed to raise my daily profit.

At $100 per hour, over 14 hours. 

Daily: $1400
Weekly: $7000
Monthly: $28,000
Yearly: $336,000


My hourly wage is the only thing i can guarantee in this epic market, everything else on top of this is a bonus!


----------



## mjim (17 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Being a scalper i can determine my own hourly wage by closing out positions as needed to raise my daily profit.
> 
> At $100 per hour, over 14 hours.
> 
> ...




I hope you understand why people get skeptical when somebody uses,, word like "Number rule, Print money!  and "My hourly wage is the only thing i can guarantee"... how can anybody guarantee anything in trading? I know I know you are going to say you don;t care about what others think... and if that is the case then why bother sharing! any way best of luck.
by the way did not understand 2 things
1) why do you keep opening diff accounts? if you need to establish creditability shouldn't   all trades   be in a single account?
2) are all accounts disclosed?
You have no obligation to answer this since you are not flogging any commercial system.. so ignore the question if you wish !


----------



## Lemoonjuice (22 October 2016)

mjim said:


> I hope you understand why people get skeptical when somebody uses,, word like "Number rule, Print money!  and "My hourly wage is the only thing i can guarantee"... how can anybody guarantee anything in trading? I know I know you are going to say you don;t care about what others think... and if that is the case then why bother sharing! any way best of luck.
> by the way did not understand 2 things
> 1) why do you keep opening diff accounts? if you need to establish creditability shouldn't   all trades   be in a single account?
> 2) are all accounts disclosed?
> You have no obligation to answer this since you are not flogging any commercial system.. so ignore the question if you wish !




Hey!!

One thing you said was, How can anyone Guarantee anything in trading. Exactly correct!!!  Exactly...
Who knows whats going to happen... I have no fkn idea.  All i know is that within the last 2mins my scalp trade is now +$10.  Print that trade, lock in $10.   Now your hourly wage is locked on the map.  Safe as the food in your fridge.  
This is the only thing i can Guarantee out everything i do that will work every day.
Print that small money over and over and over again as the chart bounces.

----
1) why do you keep opening diff accounts? if you need to establish credibility shouldn't   all trades   be in a single account?

I am not trying to gain credibility, I am trying to share what I do in my own way in the search for other traders who are doing it like me, or traders who want to learn how to think outside the box.

The main reason for creating new accounts is 'Survival'.    
It takes one mistake to blow up your account.  You could win for weeks... then boom dead, one mistake.

As I build long term positions, some of which are 2,000+ pips right now, Surviving to fight another day is a must.

I create the new accounts to protect my position build up, protect my money, protect my accounts.

Make sense?

----

2) are all accounts disclosed?

Clearly all my accounts are not disclosed and there is not a chance i will be uploading them all to myfxbook, this is the first time have uploaded anything to those sites.

----

We all have our own way of communicating,  even tho mine might be straight to the point with no filter, this is me and all i want to do is help other FX traders get out of the slumps.

This is how i trade every day, week, month for the last 5+ years

Even tho i created a new accounts and spent most of my time scalping on there, I still managed to closed out a few extra on my main account.

Last weeks closing 2139%  ->  This week 3574%


----------



## Roller_1 (23 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Hey!!
> 
> One thing you said was, How can anyone Guarantee anything in trading. Exactly correct!!!  Exactly...
> Who knows whats going to happen... I have no fkn idea.  All i know is that within the last 2mins my scalp trade is now +$10.  Print that trade, lock in $10.   Now your hourly wage is locked on the map.  Safe as the food in your fridge.
> ...




Keep posting Lemonjuice, i am sure people are always watching with interest.


----------



## Wharris (24 October 2016)

Hellooooo peeps. Just to clarify any misgivings in credibility, i have been chatting with chuck for a while now on skype, and in fact seen an entry on gbp before the big drop a few days previously, and when i seen the big drop my instant thought was OH MY. 
He's not a salesman lol, just broke the mold in regards to technique haha.
I missed the big drop on the gbp (sad face) as i have taken a few weeks off from trading.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (27 October 2016)

Thanks Wharris.


I just cracked 4,000% 

95% of my wins are coming from GBPAUD.   Short till its not!   Read 1min candles for strength.

All profit is good profit.   Raise and lower risk as it happens.


----------



## barney (27 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Thanks Wharris.
> 
> 
> I just cracked 4,000%
> ...





Lemoon ....

Your % win rate is up to 4000% based on 95% SHORTS on recent GBP/AUD trades??

Given the GBP/AUD has been a Shorters nightmare for the last 24 hrs I cant see how the maths adds up??

Can you give us your recent open/close positions for verification of this miraculous 4000% .... I'll be the first to congratulate you if you have done what you say, but the "body language" is looking a little dodgy to be honest!


----------



## minwa (28 October 2016)

barney said:


> Given the GBP/AUD has been a Shorters nightmare for the last 24 hrs I cant see how the maths adds up??




Do you even forex ? Instant rich/guaranteed income who cares what the market is doing !


----------



## barney (28 October 2016)

minwa said:


> Do you even forex ? Instant rich/guaranteed income who cares what the market is doing !





  ..... Indeed!

Current skepticism aside, some of the ideas I see from Lemoon are totally reasonable .... Taking some short term profits while looking to build long term positions etc is perfectly sensible.   Spruiking 4000% gains without showing trades is not helping anyone however.  

Lemoon,   If you have been fortunate enough to get a runner and turn a $200 account into an $8000 account; that's great. I could be wrong but I'm concerned that there may have been a multitude of other $200 accounts blown up in the meantime which we are not hearing about 

If you are good at FX trading, congratulations, but I'd forget about trying to impress people with % gains and simply post up more of your trades. People here won't judge you if you make bad trades ... making misleading claims on the other hand is not seen as  Cheers.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (28 October 2016)

4051 -> 3576% . 
This removes this weeks profits.

As you can see in the picture I closed my bad trades once the "Reversal" happened.   
Not at the peak for maximum loss.


----------



## barney (28 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> 4051 -> 3576% .
> This removes this weeks profits.
> 
> As you can see in the picture I closed my bad trades once the "Reversal" happened.
> ...




Hi Chuck, (I like that better than Lemoonjuice) ........ 

Firstly,  I am not trying to "dis"credit you ... rather get you to prove your credibility because successful FX traders are a rare breed, and ASF could well do with more of them ..... 

I will be the first to cheer you on if you are trading FX profitably .... I tried for 3 years and still couldn't do it consistently ....  Minwa is one of the few I know who has/can do it ....


On that note .... you may like to explain some possible anomalies ...

You state that the majority of your current success has come form Short GBP/AUD trades   Totally agree the downtrend has been potentially rewarding.

You stated on the weekend of 22nd October the following ... *Last weeks closing 2139% -> This week 3574%* 

On that week the GBP/AUD actually closed the week UP roughly 90 pips so without trade confirmation you can obviously see how your claims could be misinterpreted, yes??

I am already assuming your response (which I know could be totally legitimate so I'm not trying to bait you) ... so all I am asking is, can we see your trades for that week?  

If you have nailed this trade, take the opportunity to gain the credibility you deserve by posting up that weeks trades .....  and I seriously hope you do!

Cheers.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (28 October 2016)

barney said:


> On that note .... you may like to explain some possible anomalies ...
> 
> You state that the majority of your current success has come form Short GBP/AUD trades   Totally agree the downtrend has been potentially rewarding.
> 
> ...




Hello and thank you for the reply!,

While pondering how to answer this I have just finished some chicken strips with bbq sauce and mayonnaise.

I think i have the answer.


To start things off, lets get into the zone.
This picture was taken on that weekend you are talking about.  The 22nd Oct.

This is my plan.  22nd oct.



and this is right now.  28 oct




"My Plan" is as expected.  Nearly.

The mistake I made was increasing my lot size as my account got bigger, this cause the most recent loss. 
Was less pips but more $$ loss then my average.

I think this answers your question?  The pictures.
I had already planned for all of this to happen and in the big picture i have 1,700 pip positions still opened and a 90 pip move / wave does not matter as much.

I just keep on taking my hourly wage while trying to build and survive to fight another day.


Thanks.


I also added a 3rd picture to that post, maybe after you had already quoted the first.


----------



## barney (29 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Hello and thank you for the reply!,
> 
> While pondering how to answer this I have just finished some chicken strips with bbq sauce and mayonnaise.
> 
> ...





Chuck,  You seem like a likeable slightly eccentric young fellow ..... but your answer really doesn't address my questions of simply "show us the trades you made to demonstrate the % increase in your account".  

I will badger you no further and wish you well in your Forex endeavours.  Cheers.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (29 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> View attachment 68597




Already posted it ?



Now I understand what you are talking about!!
You want to know why my equity jumped so much in one day!

You are thinking I opened up a huge trade or hundreds of trades to simulate growth, even tho the risk could be huge.

No.


I closed out a longer term 1,000 pip position due to the daily candle closing bull engulfing.

As you can see from the above picture when you open it, 

I started loading some risk in by adding to my position.   

10x smaller positions = 1 position.

Then once I see the daily candle closes and things like that showing me trend might change, I closed out a 1,000 pip position while still holding my current risk of positions i added.

Paying for my risk before it happen.


Then it went back into short mode and i closed out my bad positions for a profit.


--

This picture below is my closed out positions on the weekend you are talking about.  21st - 26th
Notice the 1,000 pip longer term position closed out.
Risk aversion due to daily bull candle.



edit:   Link to bigger history.   https://gyazo.com/bcb426998614222b05bb0a42ad215bf9


----------



## barney (30 October 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> I understand what you are talking about!!
> 
> I closed out a longer term 1,000 pip position due to the daily candle closing bull engulfing.
> 
> edit:   Link to bigger history.   https://gyazo.com/bcb426998614222b05bb0a42ad215bf9




Ok Thanks for the clarification Chuck ......  The amount of green is impressive!   

Are you trading other Pairs as well as the pound/aussie at the moment?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (30 October 2016)

barney said:


> Ok Thanks for the clarification Chuck ......  The amount of green is impressive!
> 
> Are you trading other Pairs as well as the pound/aussie at the moment?








Sometimes yes, Not very often.  More money to be made on one symbol.
Look at everything else to find major strength or weakness trends, then trade GA with major trends in mind.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (1 November 2016)

The current retail sentiment is sitting on 45% long, this shows the retail traders are all on my side "Short till its not".
This is not good, if 90% of retail traders are losing money and now all of a sudden they are on my side in my "perfect entry area". 

Not good.

I expect to see a stop run now, this should show massive bullish strength luring longs % to raise.

Above 65-75% long is when i would like to start shorting.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (1 November 2016)

While trying to load some decent size shorts in above into the stop zone,  aud interest rate news came out with no change, showing potential continued aud strength with no stress for at least 30 days.

Due to this i have taken every chance to jump back onto my "Short till its not Train"


This is my current 60mins chart.

Just simply play what i see, when it happens.
Raise and Lower risk during the waves.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (9 November 2016)

Soo...

My plan failed.


I was forced to closed out some longer term positions due to my floating risk was near breakeven.

I clicked the Close all positions button right before the big burst of GBP strength.

New week, new game, new hourly wage that must be printed.

Keep on pipin.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (9 November 2016)

--

+754%  Scalping during the Election.





do you even forex?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (9 November 2016)

AUDUSD 1min



edit:  This picture shows 3x positions.    On cTrader it allows you to add to current positions.
I add to the position till my risk reaches a certain point. %

This is an example of what my chart history looks like.


Currently trading 7 pairs.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 November 2016)

Around 3 hours trading at my desktop set up and 2 hours trading on my phone.

My week is done, see you all next week.






1min + 5mins charts for entry reasons.

60min + 4hourly chart for major direction

Print Print Print


Candles are the secret language to world wide manipulation and chart control.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 November 2016)

77% win rate out of 1673 total trades.


Pips:
Win: +31,039
Loss: -8,082
=
Total: +22,966


----------



## Lone Wolf (10 November 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Around 3 hours trading at my desktop set up and 2 hours trading on my phone.
> 
> My week is done, see you all next week.




Are you done because you hit a weekly profit target or because of other reasons?

Many traders have commented in the past that methods that were once very successful for them no longer work. So if you have a method that works, it might be worth milking it for all you can while you can.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (10 November 2016)

Lone Wolf said:


> Are you done because you hit a weekly profit target or because of other reasons?
> 
> Many traders have commented in the past that methods that were once very successful for them no longer work. So if you have a method that works, it might be worth milking it for all you can while you can.





I am addicted to pips and extremely competitive.

I found my strategy over 3 years ago, been milking it till the teets are dry. 


Mainly stopping my heavy trading as i have a big family event tomorrow night, did not want to be wrecked by a surprise attack while im getting my drunk on.


"Forever Student in Forever Changing Market"

I read the chart and adapt as it happens,  play what i see as i see it and take instant profits.
I feel that my way of trading will work till the markets stop trading, but in saying that maybe everyone felt this way at some point.  Only time will tell.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (27 November 2016)

*THE GAME*

Hello World!

Someone has challenged me to turn $2 into $100.    I said i could do it and he called my bluff, lets see how i go.

I have created an account called "The Game" that you can mirror for free on cMirror.
https://cmirror.com/strategy/59800

I deposited $2.

Currently there is $2.70 usd

Mirror this account and choose your own risk.

Risk   1x    $2.70 usd      or      100x   $270.0   
( Maximum cMirror allows you to copy is 100x.  0.01  =  1.00 )


All i really need to do is gain 20 pips and I will double my account and make 100%.


If can double $2.  Can double $20 right ?


----------



## ThePiptaker (27 November 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> AUDUSD 1min
> 
> View attachment 68748
> 
> ...




I see your not too worried about price going against you sometimes on this first trade on your chart you were probably happy to see the price accelerate down knowing it was a weak move and it was going to turn. Anyway love your style, awesome work..


----------



## minwa (28 November 2016)

*Re: THE GAME*



Lemoonjuice said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Someone has challenged me to turn $2 into $100.    I said i could do it and he called my bluff, lets see how i go.
> 
> ...




Good luck..but with every pip equating around 10% of equity is your stop like 1-5 pips only ?


----------



## Wharris (29 November 2016)

Copying your trades mate, turn my $5 into $50 haha


----------



## Lemoonjuice (31 December 2016)

Hello everyone!

Blew that game account up within about an hour.  Moving on from that I have created a blog to keep track of my pictures which will help everyone learn and understand how I am entering my positions and adding to winners.
Nothing special right now, 2 days worth of waves.
http://forex.ownyourworkweek.com/

Happy New Year!!!


Chuck.


----------



## microtrader2017 (1 January 2017)

Thanks for your posts Chuck.

A key part of your strategy is your entry which is shown by your win / loss ratio per trade. What process do you have for making that judgement call? Do you trade on sub 1-minute charts, watch the market depth?


----------



## microtrader2017 (1 January 2017)

Oh - and what exactly is the setup for your yellow line of death?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (2 January 2017)

Hey Micro,

I do not trade lower then the 1min charts, you can see the market depth very clear on there.  Example for people who have no idea, if a massive order is placed you will see it happen while watching the 1min charts, the market might absorb it and hide it but you seen the massive entry happen.

A combination of 1min, 5min, 15min candles gives me the perfect entry for instant profit moves.

The yellow line is just an EMA that holds strength when the market is trending. Once a breakout begins I will read the candle closes around the EMA to determine if it is going to be strong or not.

Thanks for the reply.
Chuck.


----------



## microtrader2017 (2 January 2017)

Thanks Chuck.

Many years ago I was a fairly active trader on stocks using a similar technique as you. Tight stop losses, but pyramiding into winning positions. It was a very profitable strategy.

I stopped trading to focussing on business interests, but have recently started dabbling in forex. It's very early, but the same entry strategy and "just trade what you see" look promising.

Out of interest, is there any reason you haven't scaled up your lot size with time to increase your hourly rate beyond a few hundred dollars?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (3 January 2017)

My hourly wage from scalping is a nice rate, but the only way to dominate the massive wave is to be ready and scalping.
So I scalp and keeping printing till the breakouts begin.

Once the breakouts have started I can add to my winners.

If my risk is lets say  $30 per hour,  then adding 6x positions to that and then doubling one of them 4x will give around $300 per hour.

What I am trying to say is, There is no need to risk much.  Live to fight another day, start small and add to winners.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (3 January 2017)

https://gyazo.com/ad782d3c30b6c24741cca9109b893a13

https://gyazo.com/c08eefc1accfff9bcdf2db8d790232b3

This here is just over 12 months old.

     Risk  = 0.10 position
Reward  = 1.60 position size.

I was running a training group that I called $100 to riches. Not interested in doing that now tho.

And there is this picture that was in the same folder, Not sure if you can zoom into it or not. Sea of green.
https://gyazo.com/5accec42a6d67c08409014e90d036b0e


----------



## minwa (7 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> hhaha!!
> 
> I am not here to advertise training or anything, was just looking for other traders who are doing what I am doing.






In all of your charts you use IC Markets and now you're recommending Pepperstone with a affiliate link ? Their affiliate commission structure must be better than IC Markets.




So you've changed your mind and started charging ? Instant rich in trading not working too well ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (7 January 2017)




----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

Clearly changed my mind, life goes on right ?

Do you know what Gann fans are ?  Well anyways I heard about people paying  $2k GBP which is $3,300 AUD for a piece of **** indicator that really does not do anything.

People are paying stupid amounts of money for stupid products and I have a great product. I am not sure about you but an extra $3,300 AUD once in a while will not hurt anyone ?
Multiple streams of income never hurt anyone. You might diversify into other stocks or maybe move to the fx market, I am selling my strategy.  Each to their own.

Yes correct, Pepper gives me a better deal for my clients and IC markets gives me a better deal for my own accounts.

Anything else that needs to be picked at ?


Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> hhaha!!
> 
> I am not here to advertise training or anything, was just looking for other traders who are doing what I am doing.




So far after posting this same thing on multiple websites I have found no one.

If no one is doing what I am doing, then selling my product is the next step.

I just want to be friends why must people pick at every little detail. There is so much potential for people to learn something from what I am doing except they want to judge it all and reject it. Whatever


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

minwa said:


> So you've changed your mind and started charging ? Instant rich in trading not working too well ?




$1.25 p/w going to make me mega rich. Clearly destroying peoples banks right there for my own personal gain.


----------



## minwa (8 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Yes correct, Pepper gives me a better deal for my clients and IC markets gives me a better deal for my own accounts.




Then why need to lie saying that you use Pepperstone yourself on your site ?



Lemoonjuice said:


> I just want to be friends why must people pick at every little detail.




Every salesman wants to be every customer's friend lol. Misrepresenting about which broker you use yourself is hardly just "picking at little detail". It's outright lying for financial gain and I don't think friends appreciate that. You say you are selling great stuff, what's the need for the affiliate marketing, if you truly recommended Pepperstone you would've done so without an affiliate link that pays you.



Lemoonjuice said:


> There is so much potential for people to learn something from what I am doing except they want to judge it all and reject it. Whatever
> 
> I think I just figured it out... If its free its crap, its if paid its a scam. Am I on point ?




It's a scam when all these add up:
- You say you are not selling anything but later do
- Lie about which broker you are using for affiliate gains
- You show a small piece of gains of few thousand %, then close the system down. Now you are using that small section of results to advertise on your site.
- "Instant rich, guaranteed profits". No, just no. If that is so you would not be selling.

*MOST IMPORTANTLY PLEASE STATE YOUR AFSL NUMBER. Don't think you are going to get away without one even when you title "donation" in your paypal link. This is one sincere warning before ASIC catches up with you. *


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

I did not know about the afs license as I only thought it was something for investing other peoples money. If I sell a strategy as a one off sale do I still need that ? I will look into it.

I am very limited to my knowledge outside the Forex charts. I found my groove and never looked back so you clearly know more about everything then I do. If you where not such an ******** I would really value your input.

I came here with the intentions to make friends who are doing the same thing as me. Being self employed working from home I have limited interaction with people who are in the same business as me. By posting here I was hoping people from Australia who are doing the same as me would respond. And all I found was more people who did not know how to trade Fx, so I moved on and got over it.

From the start of the post you took it all the wrong way and I am sorry it came across like that. You have not even spoke to me about my strategy or anything like that its all just accusing me of whatever.

From the start I had not even thought about creating a website or selling a product but being a money driven person I will take it all.

The deal with all brokers affiliates is you cannot join your own group. I can get everyone a great deal on Pepperstone which I then refund most of your commissions back into the account. Then IC markets gives me the same deal as what everyone else gets on Pepperstone. I am trying to do a good thing!



"If that is so you would not be selling." -  Why not make more money on the side ?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

I am not telling people "WHAT" to buy I am showing them "HOW" to buy.  All my posts are after the fact proving it near impossible to provide "WHAT". My thought was people are paying a subscription for my blog about "HOW". 

Can you please show me what part is directed to me.

*** quote
provide financial product advice to clients for example, giving a recommendation to clients or the general public about which financial product they should purchase.
-
make a market for a financial product for example, where you regularly quote prices at which people can buy or sell financial products.
***
http://asic.gov.au/for-finance-professionals/afs-licensees/do-you-need-an-afs-licence/


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

minwa said:


> *MOST IMPORTANTLY PLEASE STATE YOUR AFSL*** *








"clients wishing to better understand the financial products or strategies available to them."


----------



## minwa (8 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> If you where not such an ******** I would really value your input.




If you did not display most of the signs of a fraud I would not have been. Still can't figure that 8 letter word out ! Starting with A I'm guessing but none of my guesses goes to the 8th letter.



Lemoonjuice said:


> From the start of the post you took it all the wrong way and I am sorry it came across like that. You have not even spoke to me about my strategy or anything like that its all just accusing me of whatever.
> 
> From the start I had not even thought about creating a website or selling a product but being a money driven person I will take it all.





Nothing for me to comment about your strategy, others have said it of the dangers of pyramiding and its unsustainability as you have shown.



Lemoonjuice said:


> The deal with all brokers affiliates is you cannot join your own group. I can get everyone a great deal on Pepperstone which I then refund most of your commissions back into the account. Then IC markets gives me the same deal as what everyone else gets on Pepperstone. I am trying to do a good thing!




Great deal on Pepperstone ? So you are telling me if I sign up through your affiliate link I will get a better deal (lower comms) than if I just open an account with them on their home page ? Why lie (saying you use Pepperstone) when you are trying to do a good thing ?



Lemoonjuice said:


> "If that is so you would not be selling." -  Why not make more money on the side ?




You need to sell for money "how to make money" - do you see the conflict there ?



Lemoonjuice said:


> I am not telling people "WHAT" to buy I am showing them "HOW" to buy.  All my posts are after the fact proving it near impossible to provide "WHAT". My thought was people are paying a subscription for my blog about "HOW".
> 
> Can you please show me what part is directed to me.




*provide financial product advice to clients for example, giving a recommendation to clients or the general public about which financial product they should purchase.
*
Education of speculation in derivatives falls under that part. You just mentioned earlier you are selling your strategy. Note the "Financial product advice to clients". The giving reco was just an example they gave. You are still providing financial product advice in trading education for fees.

Have a look at https://www.learntotrade.com.au/ . They do not provide any recommendations/managed accounts, same as you. Yet they require a AFSL.

_The Content has been prepared by Learn to Trade Pty Ltd (ABN: 99138178542 AFSL 339557) for general information and educational purposes only and is not (and cannot be construed or relied upon as) personal advice nor as an offer to buy/sell/subscribe to any of the financial products mentioned herein._

General Info and educational purposes - and they require a AFSL. They would not bother with one if it wasn't needed. It's costly.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

minwa said:


> Great deal on Pepperstone ? So you are telling me if I sign up through your affiliate link I will get a better deal (lower comms) than if I just open an account with them on their home page ? Why lie (saying you use Pepperstone) when you are trying to do a good thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to sell for money "how to make money" - do you see the conflict there ?




I still do not see the problem still In selling my strategy for money, honestly there must be a better argument then... if you already have money why need more ?!  Try tell Trump that making more money is dumb.


Yes you will get a better deal if you signed straight away with Pepper, I am level T2 - T3. If I could join my own group I would trade with Pepper.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

minwa said:


> If you did not display most of the signs of a fraud I would not have been. Still can't figure that 8 letter word out ! Starting with A I'm guessing but none of my guesses goes to the 8th letter.




You decided within my first post I was a scam. Your mind will easily ignore everything else.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (8 January 2017)

Started my AFS licence application. As I am a sole application with a limited product the price is dramatically reduced.  Thanks for your help / abuse it has been very constructive.

 See YOU in 3months!



* Is this just an Australian thing?  I have seen thousands of strategies for sale for $30 ish, not a chance they have something like this? Is it the same as a E-book  ?


----------



## minwa (9 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> Yes you will get a better deal if you signed straight away with Pepper, I am level T2 - T3. If I could join my own group I would trade with Pepper.




If that is the case why not state that instead of saying YOU PERSONALLY trade with them. I just see no mention of lower commissions on http://pepperstoneaffiliates.com/ by signing up through someone else. I will contact Pepper and see what better deal I will be getting compared to my own default Pepper account.



Lemoonjuice said:


> You decided within my first post I was a scam. Your mind will easily ignore everything else.




I only called you scam after you started charging, before that I didn't. The points still stand:

- You say you are not selling anything but later do (*we call them shills.)*
- Lie about which broker you are using for affiliate gains *(even if people get a better deal, why not state that instead of lying ?)*
- You show a small piece of gains of few thousand %, then close the system down. Now you are using that small section of results to advertise on your site.
- "Instant rich, guaranteed profits". *(no serious trader I or anyone here has ever met ever use those words in trading)* If that is so you would not be selling. *(OK, I get your point that you are picking up extra fees. I only have a problem when things are misrepresented like all the points above)*




Lemoonjuice said:


> * Is this just an Australian thing?  I have seen thousands of strategies for sale for $30 ish, not a chance they have something like this? Is it the same as a E-book  ?




Yes it's an Australian thing but most major developed countries have similar systems in place. Australia is especially strict. Ebooks are mostly based overseas and packaged under entertainment category, something which would be very hard to do in your case with subscriptions. Ebook is something you can consider doing if it's a once off sale and you collect the revenue overseas.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (9 January 2017)

minwa said:


> If that is the case why not state that instead of saying YOU PERSONALLY trade with them. I just see no mention of lower commissions on http://pepperstoneaffiliates.com/ by signing up through someone else. I will contact Pepper and see what better deal I will be getting compared to my own default Pepper account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Exactly my point, I told you already when I started this thread I had no intentions of selling anything.
You: (*we call them shills.) 
Maybe if I type things in bold you listen ? 
*
2 weeks ago my mate created the website ownyourworkweek.com  We got talking and started forex.ownyourworkweek.com  All this happened within 2-3 weeks and was not some evil plan to rule the world that was in motion since 10th August when I started this.

I said that my site is new and I have no idea what im doing, instead of constructive comments about my page you just want to destroy me. Welcome to the internet I guess.

You are not interested in listening to anything I have to say and there is no point me continuing at all as its clear you have made up your mind and that's all their is to it.

I might talk different to everyone else and throw crazy words out there but the fact is the way I trade is completely different to everyone else! and so am I. There might be a price on my help and strategy but In the end I had good intentions to help people even if it did cost.

If you do not have anything nice to say in your next post then please go f**k yourself and leave me alone as this whole thing is depressing. It was never meant to be a bad thing like you have made it.


Thanks.


----------



## minwa (9 January 2017)

You are correct - I have nothing constructive to say about a liar peddling for money. Still I may have potentially saved you from a very nasty and costly lashing from ASIC. You are the one that made it a bad thing with lies and misrepresentations and expecting people to overlook these "little details" as you put them. 

Good luck over at FxFactory forum. Still only showing pictures of Oct results ?


----------



## cynic (9 January 2017)

cynic said:


> Cool! Thankyou and well done! I shall continue reading your thread with interest and henceforth quarantine my scepticism.



In light of recent developments, I have decided to terminate the quarantine and reinstate my skepticism.


----------



## minwa (9 January 2017)

Lemoonjuice said:


> I can get everyone a great deal on Pepperstone which I then refund most of your commissions back into the account.







Picking on another "little detail" so on top of lying saying you personally use them you also lie about the rebates part. Anything for extra money right ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 January 2017)

minwa said:


> If you did not display most of the signs of a fraud I would not have been. Still can't figure that 8 letter word out ! Starting with A I'm guessing but none of my guesses goes to the 8th letter.




Try the Australian spelling minwa


----------



## OmegaTrader (5 February 2017)

get rich get rich sell sell
buy my product get rich buy buy

I wonder what the regulator actually does.



thanks Minwa for being so scepticle


----------

